# How to view my delivery history as a Dasher?



## squid_wannabe (Nov 24, 2017)

I didn’t track my miles last year. Trying to check if I could view my delivery history with the restaurant address and customer address but without luck. On my Earnings, it shows only the date, time, and amount I made on each trip I did. That’s it. Now, I don’t know how I go about listing the miles I drove on each trip. Even I’ll just guess estimate it, it still hard for me what to write down.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

squid_wannabe said:


> I didn't track my miles last year. Trying to check if I could view my delivery history with the restaurant address and customer address but without luck. On my Earnings, it shows only the date, time, and amount I made on each trip I did. That's it. Now, I don't know how I go about listing the miles I drove on each trip. Even I'll just guess estimate it, it still hard for me what to write down.


Check your navigation & add up miles driven.
Strongly recommend using a tracker & don't trust Gig Apps to accurately record your miles. It could cost you a lot.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

squid_wannabe said:


> I didn't track my miles last year. Trying to check if I could view my delivery history with the restaurant address and customer address but without luck. On my Earnings, it shows only the date, time, and amount I made on each trip I did. That's it. Now, I don't know how I go about listing the miles I drove on each trip. Even I'll just guess estimate it, it still hard for me what to write down.


Nope. No way to look that up.

In the notepad on my phone, I start the day noting the starting odometer miles and set the Trip A odometer to zero. When I finish for the day I add the trip meter reading and final odometer reading to the notepad. Through the day, I just jot down active miles during deliveries using the Trip B odometer. I do this just for curiosity and to see how many dead miles I have.

Technically, DD has an area on their very sparse and pretty useless dasher website that's supposed to show you the miles you drove during deliveries. ... https://driver.doordash.com/#/stats

I has not updated for 2019 miles. I wasn't doing this in 2018 so I don't even know if it's actually functional.


----------

